

The death and rebirth of Duke Nukem Forever: a history - ca98am79
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/09/the-death-and-rebirth-of-duke-nukem-forever-a-history.ars

======
_fangjin
It is too bad that no matter how great this game is, it will never be able to
the expectations created by the 12 year delay.

